# www.serious-pick.tk - FREE TIPS AND FIXED MATCHES



## serious (Nov 6, 2010)

u should see it : www.serious-pick.tk   btw : for 11:07 i have fixed match odd 2 price only 15 euros, information directly from club so no chances to lose  MAX BET STAKE! for full information : turf9434@yahoo.com


----------

